# تعلم اكسس



## hmhegypt86 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

الى كل من يريد تعلم اكسس 
ارجو ان افيدكم باذن الله وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

بوركت وجزاك الله خير جزاء .

اسلوب سهل ومقبول وسريع التعلم واحتفظت بنسخة وادعو لك بالخير والرفاه .

البغدادي :85:


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kimojet (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع وعلى الشح السلس مزيدا من المواضيع الهادفه..


----------



## engmontaha (3 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## matrix-safwan (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sollyforever02 (22 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان​*


----------



## mohabd28eg (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## الطموحة (1 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير *


----------



## ankiswani (20 مايو 2010)

thank u very much


----------



## pyramids_2005 (21 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير*

لو سمحت نفسي فى مذكرات عن icdl باللغة العربية كاملة وجزاكم الله خيرا لاخي لانه بالامتحان الان ومحتاج ليه ضرورى وعملى لا يسمح بأن اشرح له


----------



## ahmadba (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررر


----------



## وليد نماء (23 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تيها (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Reda Ward (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*خالص الشكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لكم خالص الشكر والتقدير على هذا العمل العظيم 
تحياتي وإحترامي وتقديري لجميع القائمين على هذا الملتقى الراقي 
ودائماً للأمام والرقي أيها المهندسون العرب الموقربن 
وكل عام وأنتم جميعاً بخير وسلام 
ولأمتنا العظيمة دوام العزة والرفاهية والنصر


----------



## Reda Ward (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*Menu List*

الأخ المهندس الفاضل الكريم 
تحية طيبة مباركة - وبعد :
يرجى من سيادتكم التكرم بشرح طريقة عمل ( قوائم منسدله ) فى أعلى النموذج Form
تتضمن قوائم رئيسية وأخرى فرعيه - يمكن من خلالها فتح نماذج أخرى 
وذلك عند تصميم مشروع كبير بالأكسس Access يضم نماذج عديده 
وأرغب في إظهار أي منها من خلال قوائم أعلى النموذج الرئيسي عند الحاجه 
دون اللجوء لعمل Switch Board
هل هذا ممكن عمله في الأكسس على غرار الأوراكل والفيجوال بيسك - أم لا ؟
وما أعنيه ليس أشرطه أو قوائم خاصة بطباعة التقارير - بل قوائم لفتح نماذج أخرى من 
خلال نموذج الرئيسي يتم إختياره ليعبر عن المشروع .
وأخيراً كيف يمكن تحويل قاعدة بيانات الأكسس إلى ملف EXE
ولكم جزيل الشكر والإمتنان والعرفان ,,,


----------



## basell777 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك ياسيدي


----------



## عباس اللامي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## Tigris duaghter (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## عبدالله قائد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي كل عزيز لديك​


----------



## العيون الدامعة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## حسن حسن حسن (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohabd28eg (3 يوليو 2011)

تسلم اخي على الموضوع .

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------

